# Aires in the UK



## Graham Hadfield (Oct 25, 2007)

I've just been reading the West Bay thread.

As with other threads from time to time there is a posting which complains about the lack of facilities provided by UK local authorities.

Now I'm not trying to have a pop at anyone but may I ask people who make such complaints what they have actually done about it?

I am involved with someone else in trying to set up an aire in the Teesside area and at the moment it is looking promising. We have been able to point to the success of the site at Canterbury and the fact that councils like Powys allow use of some of their car parks for overnighting.

Instead of posting complaints on forums such as this one why not contact the tourism section of the local authority where you live and show them the economic benefits which could accrue to the area? There is an example letter on my web site mentioned in This Thread to get you started.

Graham


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Oct 25, 2007)

*Graham*

Nice one and well said,perhaps a few may help.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Oct 25, 2007)

*Graham*

Just had alook at the letters you have done .I am not to clued up on this sort of thing,but have copied your letter and will be sending to milton keynes council.Iwill keep you informed if i have a reply.COME ON EVERYBODY GIVE IT A GO.dont moan take action .


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Oct 25, 2007)

Well done Gary. Hope you get a good result.

Graham


----------



## loubylou (Oct 25, 2007)

*nice one*

I had been wondering what could be done to have this facility in this country, so thanks for that info.  I have only recently learnt of their existance, and plan to use them in france when we go over next summer, but how great it would be to have them here, rather than a motorway services!


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 26, 2007)

loubylou said:
			
		

> I had been wondering what could be done to have this facility in this country, so thanks for that info.  I have only recently learnt of their existance, and plan to use them in france when we go over next summer, but how great it would be to have them here, rather than a motorway services!



Correct me if I am wrong. last year I wanted to overnight at a Highway service station. They wanted that I pay after the first 2 hours of free parking. To stay overnight it would cost me £8.50. Is this true? So I drove off and found myself a nice little corner down a country road to shack up for the night.


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Oct 26, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong. last year I wanted to overnight at a Highway service station. They wanted that I pay after the first 2 hours of free parking. To stay overnight it would cost me £8.50. Is this true? So I drove off and found myself a nice little corner down a country road to shack up for the night.


As far as I know all motorway services charge for parking after the first two free hours, irrespective of time of day. I suppose this reflects their primary aim of being short-term rest areas rather than for longer term parking.

Graham


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Oct 26, 2007)

*overnight services*

We stopped in a service station near the end of m6 while travelling to scotland.There were loads of vans overnighting mainly foreign.We asked in the service station and it was around 12 pound the night,he said best to book, but if we went and asked we should be ok .So we carried on to gretna green and stopped for nothing, just outside in a large layby.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Dec 3, 2007)

*Council*

Graham not had a reply yet ,will keep informed.Did anyone else send a letter off.


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Dec 3, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:


> Graham not had a reply yet ,will keep informed.Did anyone else send a letter off.



You should have had an acknowledgement at least Gary - and normally a substantive answer within a month. Might be worth contacting the Complaints Officer.

Graham


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Dec 3, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:


> Did anyone else send a letter off.



I've just realised, Gary, that whilst there have been 287 views of this thread you are the only one who has said they have taken up my suggestion (challenge?) and written to their local council.

I wonder why that is?

Graham


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 3, 2007)

Graham Hadfield said:


> I've just realised, Gary, that whilst there have been 287 views of this thread you are the only one who has said they have taken up my suggestion (challenge?) and written to their local council.
> 
> I wonder why that is?
> 
> Graham



  Can I start by stating how much I and I'm sure many others salute your stirling efforts and congratulate your successes in this important area.

  To answer your question, and I do understand your obvious flustration, I believe that many people, firstly do not know to whom or how to make an approach, and secondly and probably most importantly lack the confidence, and are extreemly nervious about making an approach. Probably to someone who does not have a problem in this area this sounds, and is totaly illogical, but I believe that to many this would create feelings ranging from "uncomfortable" to "absolutely terrifying". I very much include myself in this category, if you read my introduction you will see it took me several months of regular viewing to summon up the courage to join, and to be honest the internet can be a very anonomous place, don't ask me why I realy do not have a logical explanation. I am sure I am not alone in feeling this way and therefore assume others like me given the right, encouragement confidence and direction will only too willing to put our full support behind any issues we believe in.

  Hope this helps to explain why some have not responded in a way we should have.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## walkers (Dec 4, 2007)

Graham Hadfield said:


> I've just realised, Gary, that whilst there have been 287 views of this thread you are the only one who has said they have taken up my suggestion (challenge?) and written to their local council.
> 
> I wonder why that is?
> 
> Graham


well in my case bury st edmunds are already m/home friendly as you know


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Dec 4, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> To answer your question, and I do understand your obvious flustration, I believe that many people, firstly do not know to whom or how to make an approach, and secondly and probably most importantly lack the confidence, and are extreemly nervious about making an approach.



Thank you for that explanation and for your compliments Geoff. I can understand that position - especially having experienced some of the local government people who (in part) cause it. I worked in local government for nearly 36 years and I would say to anyone who is nervous of "authority" that they work for you, not the other way round. So long as you approach councils politely and constructively they are duty bound to treat you the same way - and if they don't, use their complaints system to its greatest extent.

For anyone who isn't sure about making an approach there are skeleton letters on the web site.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Dec 4, 2007)

walkers said:


> well in my case bury st edmunds are already m/home friendly as you know



Yes, I hope to get there to try it one day 

Graham


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Dec 5, 2007)

*uk aires*

I will wait till xmas out the way ,if not recieved anything i will try again and have a moan.Just think if every one on here, just copied your letter and sent it off.Wonder how much response we would have.


----------



## Don (Dec 5, 2007)

Stop the carping LOL. Ive just posted my letter to the parking dept as a start, Bury Lancs.
Adopted your letter with another that I have Which includes the possible finnancial benefits that could be gained, (you now what councils are like). Next is to Chief Exec as you suggest.


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Dec 5, 2007)

Don said:


> Stop the carping LOL. Ive just posted my letter to the parking dept as a start, Bury Lancs.
> Adopted your letter with another that I have Which includes the possible finnancial benefits that could be gained, (you now what councels are like). Next is to Chief Exec as you suggest.



Nice one Don. I hope you get a positive response.

Graham


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 5, 2007)

Graham Hadfield said:


> For anyone who isn't sure about making an approach there are skeleton letters on the web site.
> 
> Regards,
> Graham



Probably me being a bit thick but could you point me in the right direction (to the relevent letters/web site)


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Dec 6, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> Probably me being a bit thick but could you point me in the right direction (to the relevent letters/web site)




Templates Here

Graham


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 6, 2007)

Many thanks.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 6, 2007)

I salute your excellent work Graham and I am sure many people, and all on this site support the hard work involved. I myself sent information and supporting letters to my borough (Macclesfield) when Motor Caravan Magazine were running their "make us welcome campaign" (whatever happened to that and the Pub stop scheme) but they did not even deem a reply neccesary and I followed up with phonecalls,to try to find out what was going on. That was in 2004. However knowing how super efficient this council is it might still be in the in tray awaiting attention.        Regards Rick.


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your bad experience Rick. I should have used the complaints system to its fullest extent if a letter of mine had just been ignored.

These days, if a letter/e-mail is *asking* for information (even if it's a "why don't you provide facilities" type of letter) then it must be answered or there is a breach of the Freedom of Information Act - and the Information Commissioner can be asked to intervene.

In the event of being informed that a particularly awkard council ignored a number of requests the ICO would be most interested, I'm sure.

Graham


----------



## lenny (Dec 6, 2007)

It's a pity that property developer in the cash for favours row was'nt a keen wildcamper
We would have aires a plenty Get my drift?


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 7, 2007)

Graham Hadfield said:


> Sorry to hear of your bad experience Rick. I should have used the complaints system to its fullest extent if a letter of mine had just been ignored.
> 
> These days, if a letter/e-mail is *asking* for information (even if it's a "why don't you provide facilities" type of letter) then it must be answered or there is a breach of the Freedom of Information Act - and the Information Commissioner can be asked to intervene.
> 
> ...



Thats interesting Graham as they have also not replied to my wifes letter's about re-cycling.  Where do I find the ICO?. regards Rick.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 7, 2007)

I would really like to think that this Country could be made safe enough for Aires. I don't think that I would fancy Milton Keynes after what happened to poor Mr Clarkson.


----------



## sundown (Dec 7, 2007)

You would think that some enterprising councils, would realise, that the sale of motorhomes in the uk has rocketed in the last couple of years, therefor all the more "tourists" with cash to spend, and it could be spent in their cities, if only they provided the facilities for them (suitable aires that is)
"apoligies for calling you all tourists but that word is more acceptable to city councils"

   sundown


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Dec 7, 2007)

tresrikay said:


> Thats interesting Graham as they have also not replied to my wifes letter's about re-cycling.  Where do I find the ICO?. regards Rick.



The ICO web site is Here Rick. Click on "Getting official information" for details of rights etc.

Graham


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Dec 7, 2007)

sundown said:


> You would think that some enterprising councils, would realise, that the sale of motorhomes in the uk has rocketed in the last couple of years, therefor all the more "tourists" with cash to spend, and it could be spent in their cities, if only they provided the facilities for them (suitable aires that is)
> "apoligies for calling you all tourists but that word is more acceptable to city councils"
> 
> sundown



It would be nice to think so and it may well happen in time. However, first councils need to be aware of the increased sale of motorhomes and potential benefits. If nobody tells them then they might not notice - but if people start contacting them with evidence then those that are enterprising may well take action.

In that way we should build some sort of "critical mass". Once enough councils provide facilities and start talking, at conferences etc, about the benefits then others will follow.

Graham


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 8, 2007)

No doubt some of us have "wilded" it in a built-up area in the past. 
I would be interested to know if you felt secure because I certainly did not. 
Out in the Wilds and far from The Thundering Herd is a different matter but until there is a totally different mind set in the UK I don't see any point in giving thieves an opportunity on a plate, in a manner of speaking


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 8, 2007)

Avoid stopping on the Autoroute and the main RN roads. This is the best advice about over-nighting or stopping that I've seen. 
I like to stop at the Baie de Somme just to feed the fish and even there you can see thieves wandering around. The place is bristling with CCTV and yet they are still prepared to try it.


----------

